# Optimal gear/range combinations for my Branson 5220



## duho7761 (Sep 1, 2015)

(I've tried looking on Google for answers to my question. I can't find the information I need. I may not be asking the right question)

TL;DR: I just got a new tractor. It has three gear ranges and four gear levels. I need to know the best ratio for using a box blade, a disc harrow, and a rotary cutter (mower/shredder).

My tractor:


Branson 5220
Engine output: 55 hp (PTO 47 hp)
Weight: 4123 lbs. (1870 kg)
Attached front-end loader

Implements commonly used:


6 foot box blade with retractable shanks: I'm not sure of the weight. Without the shanks, I use it to scrape/drag manure our of horse stalls and into my arena. With the shanks, I use it to plow up my arena and mix the soil with the manure. I also use it to float out uneven areas.
6 foot medium duty disc harrow: approx weight 553 lbs. (251 kg.) I use it to break up dirt clods after plowing
5 foot rotary cutter: PTO driven. I use it to mow brush and tall grass. Rated for 540 RPM.

Material I work with:


Horse manure
Soil which becomes hard packed if not plowed regularly. I live in the Texas Panhandle and our ground can get pretty tough.

Question:


-What is the optimal or how do I determine the optimal range/gear combination for the use of these implements?


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy duho7761,

You are going to have to be the judge of "optimal" range/gear combinations for your implements, based upon your observations. 

You might consider getting or building a "drag" with many scarifier teeth to condition your arena surface. Made specifically for arena work. It has many more teeth than a box blade and should do a better job. A disc harrow will do the same, but tends to throw/build up material under the arena fence. With this buildup, when it rains, the arena doesn't drain. I also try to create a slight crown in the center of the arena to facilitate drainage (using box blade). I have removed the buildup under the fence with a shovel and a helper plus careful loader work. 

Cutting brush and trees with a bush hog will eventually take a toll on your cutter. Cracked welds, etc.


----------

